# Patience and training pay off!



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Well have lots of praise and happy voice I think I have a pic with them both looking at the camera at the same time!


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Awwwww Thats one for the album Adam! Emma x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Very very cute


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Brilliant pic, they look fabulous together. Doesn't the chocolate cockapoo compliment the apricot one.....?
))


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Lovely picture and very nice location.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Both look gorgeous!! They certainly do compliment each other


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks 
Quite chuffed, that's my girls lol


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You should be chuffed .. they are both gorgeous Adam


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely photo. You really do have their attention.
Are they the same age, did you get them at the same time?


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Happyad said:


> Thanks
> Quite chuffed, that's my girls lol


No wonder you are chuffed - they look so amazing together like that


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

That's a great photo Adam, well done


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Blonde one is 15 months and little brown one is 5 months. 
Yes I said little! Lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww, great photo!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great work Adam ... such a proud Daddy.. you'll be branching into Canine photography next


----------

